# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Online ուսուցում

## Second Chance

Ի՞նչ էք կարծում այս տիպի կրթական ձևի  մասին, /ես ինկատի չունեմ միայն բարձրագույն կրթությունը այլ և դպրոցը/ : Արդյոք դա է մեր ապագան, ո՞րքանով է դա արդյունավետ…եկեք խոսենք  online ուսուցման լավ և վատ կողմերի մասին:

----------

Ֆոտոն (06.02.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի՞նչ էք կարծում այս տիպի կրթական ձևի  մասին, /ես ինկատի չունեմ միայն բարձրագույն կրթությունը այլ և դպրոցը/ : Արդյոք դա է մեր ապագան, ո՞րքանով է դա արդյունավետ…եկեք խոսենք  online ուսուցման լավ և վատ կողմերի մասին:


Ես մի 5-6 դաս Ռենձյուի/Ճապոնական սեղանի խաղ/ դասերի եմ մասնակցել... հետո ժամանակի սղության պատճառով էլ չեմ մասնակկցում... Բավականին հետաքրքիր էր  :Xeloq: 

Իմ կարծիքով վատ մեթոդ չի... Ամեն դեպքում Ինտերնետտը այսօր բավականին մեծ ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում իսկ դա կլինի ճիշտ/անհրաժեշտ/ ինֆորմացիան...արագ ու արդյունավոտ ստանալու միջոց կամ ուղղութոյւն...

Շատ լավ եմ վերավերում դրան  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ի՞նչ էք կարծում այս տիպի կրթական ձևի  մասին, /ես ինկատի չունեմ միայն բարձրագույն կրթությունը այլ և դպրոցը/ : Արդյոք դա է մեր ապագան, ո՞րքանով է դա արդյունավետ…եկեք խոսենք  online ուսուցման լավ և վատ կողմերի մասին:


Լավ հարց է:
Ասեմ, որ կրթությունը պետք է հստակ տարանջատել կոնկրետ գիտելիքների պաշար լրացնելուց կամ վերապատրաստվելուց:
Վերջիններս ենթադրում են նաև ինքնուրույն աշխատելու միջոցով  արդյունքի հասնելու հնարավորություն: 

Սակայն եթե խոսքը գնում է կրթվելու մասին. ապա այստեղ անչափ կարևոև է ուսուցչի կենդանի կապը ուսուցանվողի հետ: Առաջին հերթին կրթում է ուսուցչի "վարքը ու բարքը", հետո նոր "խոսքը ու միտքը":
Գիրքը`  դա անուղակի ճանապարհ է կրթվելու: Իսկ ուղղակին՝ դա տեսնելն է, այդ գործողությունը ապրելն է ռեալ կյանքում- այսինքն այստեղ՝ ուսուցչի ռեալ, կենդանի դերակատարմամբ:

Ժամանակակից մեթոդներով սա փոխարինել դեռևս հնարավոր չի: Կարող է և կգա մի ժամանակ, որ մարդկությունը մի ուրիշ բան կմտածի /նման "Մատիրցա"- ում ծրագրի վերաբեռնելու  :Wink:   :LOL: / սակայն առայժմ սրա մասին կարելի է խոսալ միայն ֆանտաստիկ գրականության մեջ:

----------


## firewall

> Լավ հարց է:
> Ասեմ, որ կրթությունը պետք է հստակ տարանջատել կոնկրետ գիտելիքների պաշար լրացնելուց կամ վերապատրաստվելուց:
> Վերջիններս ենթադրում են նաև ինքնուրույն աշխատելու միջոցով  արդյունքի հասնելու հնարավորություն: 
> 
> Սակայն եթե խոսքը գնում է կրթվելու մասին. ապա այստեղ անչափ կարևոև է ուսուցչի կենդանի կապը ուսուցանվողի հետ: Առաջին հերթին կրթում է ուսուցչի "վարքը ու բարքը", հետո նոր "խոսքը ու միտքը":
> Գիրքը`  դա անուղակի ճանապարհ է կրթվելու: Իսկ ուղղակին՝ դա տեսնելն է, այդ գործողությունը ապրելն է ռեալ կյանքում- այսինքն այստեղ՝ ուսուցչի ռեալ, կենդանի դերակատարմամբ:
> 
> Ժամանակակից մեթոդներով սա փոխարինել դեռևս հնարավոր չի: Կարող է և կգա մի ժամանակ, որ մարդկությունը մի ուրիշ բան կմտածի /նման "Մատիրցա"- ում ծրագրի վերաբեռնելու  / սակայն առայժմ սրա մասին կարելի է խոսալ միայն ֆանտաստիկ գրականության մեջ:


հմմ... իսկ դու Հայաստանում կրթվել ես՞… բարձրագույն կրթություն նկատի ունեմ…
Հետաքրքիրա ուղակի, բայց ես մեղմ ասած ինտերնետից ավելի շատ բան կարող եմ իմանում կարելի է ասել ցանկացած առարկայի մասին    :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> հմմ... իսկ դու Հայաստանում կրթվել ես՞… բարձրագույն կրթություն նկատի ունեմ…


Դե.......
Բախտ ունեցել  եմ... Իսպիրյան /իմ ամենասիրելի դասախոսս,/ Դաշտոյան Ռոբերտը, Մոսոն ... Եղել են  :Smile: 
Համոզված եմ, որ բոլորի մոտ ել եղել են կամ կան: 
Նրանց միայն գնահատել, հասկանալ, հիշել է պետք  :Wink:

----------


## firewall

էէ... իմ եկրկորդ նախադասությունից բան չհասկացա  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դե բնական բան է… դրական եմ վերաբերվում 

Տեխնիկան զարգանալով` մարդուն առաջարկում է որոշակի ապրելակերպ, որի հիմնական մասը կազմում է հեշտությունը… մյուս կողմից կրթությունն է, որը մարդուց պահանջում է երկարատև աշխատանք, եւ քանի որ մարդը էությամբ ծույլ է, ավելի հակված է դեպի հեշտ ճանապարհը… Առաջ նոր գիտելիքների հիմնական աղբյուրը հանդիսանում էր ուսուցիչը, և երեխան ձգտում էր գնալ դպրոց… իսկ այսօր տեխնիկայի միջոցով նույնպես տրվում են գիտելիքներ… այդ պատճառով էլ մարդիկ ավելի շատ հակված են օնլայն ուսուցմանը…ավելի հեշտ է, ավելի արագ…_

----------


## dvgray

> _Դե բնական բան է… դրական եմ վերաբերվում 
> 
> Տեխնիկան զարգանալով` մարդուն առաջարկում է որոշակի ապրելակերպ, որի հիմնական մասը կազմում է հեշտությունը… մյուս կողմից կրթությունն է, որը մարդուց պահանջում է երկարատև աշխատանք, եւ քանի որ մարդը էությամբ ծույլ է, ավելի հակված է դեպի հեշտ ճանապարհը… Առաջ նոր գիտելիքների հիմնական աղբյուրը հանդիսանում էր ուսուցիչը, և երեխան ձգտում էր գնալ դպրոց… իսկ այսօր տեխնիկայի միջոցով նույնպես տրվում են գիտելիքներ… այդ պատճառով էլ մարդիկ ավելի շատ հակված են օնլայն ուսուցմանը…ավելի հեշտ է, ավելի արագ…_


Իմիջիայլոց միջազգային աշխատանքի շուկայում նորմալ, որակավորում պահանջվող աշխատանքնի ընդունելուց շատ անգամ շեշտվում է, որ օրինակ բակալավրիատը կամ մագիստրատուրան ավարտած լինել *ոչ* օն-լայն  :Wink: :
Այդ սովետական շուկայում է, որ քանի որ գիտելիքները շատ տեղ ոչ մեկին պետք չի, այլ ավելի շուտ հակառակը, եթե խելոք եղար ապա քեզ հաստատ չեն վերցնի, ու մեծ ոգևորությամբ ընտրում են անգրագետ օնլայն-ականներին  :LOL: :
Օրինակ մայր ռուսիայում  :Smile: :

----------


## Brigada

> Ի՞նչ էք կարծում այս տիպի կրթական ձևի  մասին,


նենց վատիկը չի գիտե՞ս :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ լավ մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ  :Smile:  

Ինչոր մեկը մասնակցել է Օնլայն դասընթացների  :Blush: 
Ես մասնակցել եմ ու ասեմ որ բավականին հետաքրքիր է... ու հարմար...ասենք կարաս հաց ուտելով դասի նստես  :LOL:  կամ կոֆե խմելով...  :Tongue:  ու ասենք չոր աթոռի տեղը նստես մի հատ հավեսին բազկաթոռի...  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Չէ եթե լուրջ կոմֆորտի տեսանկյունից բավականինլավ է...

Ինչևէ հիմա բնականաբար այն դարը չի որ կարելի է հրաժարվել կրթության դասական ձևերից ու անցնել օնլայն ուսուցմանը....

Սակայն սենց բան ասեմ... բոլորովին էլ գաղտնիք չի որ եթե միայն ինստիտուտի տվածով բավարարվես ոչնչի չես հասնի և քո վրա պետք է ինքտ աշխատես  :Wink:  իսկ դա ինքդ քո վրա աշխատանքին ուղորդվածություն, կողմնորոշվոծություն տվող խթան է  :Smile:  ու բավականին հարմար ու էժան ... կարաս գիրք կարդալուց բացի նաև հաճախես օնլայն դասընթացների հաստատ վնաս չի լինի եթե օգուտ չլինի էլ  :Smile:

----------


## firewall

> Իմիջիայլոց միջազգային աշխատանքի շուկայում նորմալ, որակավորում պահանջվող աշխատանքնի ընդունելուց շատ անգամ շեշտվում է, որ օրինակ բակալավրիատը կամ մագիստրատուրան ավարտած լինել *ոչ* օն-լայն :


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  իսկ արդեն հնարավոր է բակալավրիատ ու մագիստրատուրա օնլայն ավարտել՞՞  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

լավ, իմ կարծիքով, օնլայն ուսուցումը դա միայն մի այլընտրանքային միջոց է... ինստիտուտը դա միայն կրթություննը չէ... դպրոցի մասին չեմ ել խոսում  :Smile:  մանկապարտեզն էլ սարքեն ինտերնետով, կստացվի մարդիկ կմեծանան, կսովորենն համակարգչի առաջ, հետո կսկսեն աշխատել ինրերնետով, հետո սիրած էակին նույնպես ինտերնետի միջոցով կգտնեն… կամուսնան….....  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## @Lika@

Ժող ջան, իսկ ո՞վ է մասնակցել անգլերեն օնլայն դասեի: Ես օրինակ շատ կուզեի, ուղղակի էդ բազմազանությունից դժվարանում ա մարդ ընտրության մեջ:

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## aerosmith

ժող ջան այ հենց ես թեման ինձ շաաատ , շաաաատ հետաքրքրումա, կարողա դուք իմանաք նման սայթեր... իսկ ուսուցման ոլորտը նշեմ՝ծրագրավորում....

----------


## prof-de-Francais

Աշխատել, զբաղվել սպորտով, հանգստանալ ընտանիքի հետ և աշխատանքի ընթացքում սովորել օտար լեզու… Յուրաքանչյուր զբաղված մարդու համար այս երազանքը անհեթեթություն էր թվում մինչև վերջերս: Սակայն համակարգչի և ինտերնետի դարը աշխարհին նվիրեց հերթական հրաշքը`հեռահար ուսուցում, և անհնարինը դարձավ իրականություն: 
 Սովորողն ու ուսուցանողը բաժանված են տարածությամբ` ոչ թե հոգեբանական կամ տարիքային, այլ իրական տարածությամբ: Ձեզ բաժանում են տասնյակ, նույնիսկ հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր, կապի միակ միջոցը համակարգիչն է և Համաշխարհային ցանցը: Այնուամենայնիվ, տարածական ուսուցման այս բնորոշումը, օտար լեզուների ինտերակտիվ դասընթացները առանձին թեմա են: Նույն տնտեսագիտությունը կամ պատմությունը միանգամայն հնարավոր էր սովորել հեռակա կերպով. կարդա' գրքերը և հանձնի'ր ստուգարքները: Սակայն օտար լեզուներ սովորելու համար կարևորը գործնական շփումն է` ինքնուրույն խոսելու և ուրիշի խոսքը լսելու, զրուցելու, շփվելու հնարավորության առկայությունը: Այս իմաստով հեռակա կրթությունը բացահայտ զիջում է առկա կրթությանը, այդ իսկ պատճառով մինչև ինտերնետի լայն տարածում ստանալը լուրջ մասնագետները խուսափում էին լեզվական դասընթացներ ստեղծելու գաղափարից: Արդյունքում հեռավորության վրա օտար լեզուներ սովորել մենք սկսեցինք շատ ավելի ուշ, քան շատ այլ առարկաներ:

----------


## naghekyan

Online դասերը այսօր նոր հնարավորություններ են ընձեռում այն մարդկանց ովքեր ուզում են սովորել: Դրանց մի մասը անվճար է, մյուսների առավելությունն այն է, որ անիմացիաներով են հագեցած, գույներով, որոնք դասավանդվող նյութը դարձնում են հեշտ ըմբռնելի: Գոյություն ունեն վիդեո դասախոսություններ` հիանալի բաներ են: Բայց ինչ ուզում է լինի, տեխնիկան ինչքան էլ լայն հնարավորություններ ընձեռի, միևնույն է մարդու հետ անձնապես շփմանը չի կարող փոխարինել: Այդ պատճառով չեմ կարծում, թե ժամանակ կգա, որ մարդիկ կսովորեն Online ռեսուրսներով միայն:

Իսկ aerosmith-ի համար ասեմ, որ ծրագրավորման համար գործը չափազանց հեշտ է: Բավական է  Google-ում գրես, թե ինչ է պետք, մեծ հավանականությամբ կգտնես ուզածդ: Մի հիանալի ֆորում գիտեմ` www.stackoverflow.com: Սա աշխարհի ուժեղագույն ֆորումն է ծրագրավորման ոլորտում: Նաև որպես Online ուսուցման հայալեզու կայք խորհուրդ կտամ www.mathnet.am, որը օգտակար կլինի ծրագրավորողին մաթեմաթիկայի պաշարը հարստացնելու համար: Այստեղ նունպես կա ֆորում:

----------

